# cutting melt and pour



## flavapor (Aug 22, 2012)

I usually make cp soap, but wanted to do some fun stuff with melt and pour.  So I made three loaves today, and I have to transport them back home, (I am  on vacation in the mountains), so can I wait a few weeks to cut them to make them easier to transport, or is it like cp that will get harder to cut the longer it sits?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 23, 2012)

It'll be fine to cut in 3 weeks as it only gets a little bit harder.


----------



## flavapor (Aug 24, 2012)

lisamaliga said:
			
		

> It'll be fine to cut in 3 weeks as it only gets a little bit harder.



Thank you for responding, that will make it much easier to transport!


----------



## llineb (Aug 27, 2012)

I like to cut mine in the first few days and get them wrapped.  I find with some of the white bases the M&P gets really hard to cut if I wait longer then a few days.  Also, the top of your loafs might get beads of water on them if they are not tightly wrapped and it's humid.  If you wrap them individually you will avoid this all together.  I vote...cut and wrap.


----------



## Sanctuary (Sep 9, 2012)

I usually take mine out of the mold the next day and cut them.....but then I let them rest for a few days before wrapping them.  It just may be easier for you to transport them uncut until you arrive at your destination.

Sanctuary


----------



## sperry (Sep 25, 2012)

I am researching getting into soap making, probably M&P, but as yet undecided.  This is my first post in my first forum.....  I have been looking up cutters on line, and all the spiffy wire cutters say "Not for M&P."  So I'm thinking it must be dense and hard to cut.  How do you cut it?  Is there a way faster than the mitre box/single cut?  The other option is pouring into trays (like ice cubes), but I've heard that it is difficult to impossible to get them out of the trays.  Any advice for the newbie?


----------



## Genny (Sep 25, 2012)

sperry said:
			
		

> I am researching getting into soap making, probably M&P, but as yet undecided.  This is my first post in my first forum.....  I have been looking up cutters on line, and all the spiffy wire cutters say "Not for M&P."  So I'm thinking it must be dense and hard to cut.  How do you cut it?  Is there a way faster than the mitre box/single cut?  The other option is pouring into trays (like ice cubes), but I've heard that it is difficult to impossible to get them out of the trays.  Any advice for the newbie?



Welcome to the forum.

I've found that it's actually quite easy to get melt and pour out of trays.  As for cutting, I just use the mitre box.


----------



## llineb (Oct 1, 2012)

sperry said:
			
		

> I am researching getting into soap making, probably M&P, but as yet undecided.  This is my first post in my first forum.....  I have been looking up cutters on line, and all the spiffy wire cutters say "Not for M&P."  So I'm thinking it must be dense and hard to cut.  How do you cut it?  Is there a way faster than the mitre box/single cut?  The other option is pouring into trays (like ice cubes), but I've heard that it is difficult to impossible to get them out of the trays.  Any advice for the newbie?



Melt and pour is easy to cut.  I just use and knife.  I measure 1 inch thick and slice away.  Use silicone molds and you will not have a problem getting the soap out of the mold.  If you do use ice cube trays you can put the cooled soap in the freezer for 5 mins and this will help get it out of the mold.  Don't forget about it though our your soap might freeze and can get beads of water on the top as it thaws. Have fun!


----------

